# Weekly competition 2012-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U' F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U'
*2. *R2 U2 F' U F U2 R' F' R' U'
*3. *F' U2 R' F2 R' U R2
*4. *R' F2 R' U2 F R U R U
*5. *R' F' R' F R2 U2 F U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L D B2 L' U L' B' L' R F' R
*2. *L2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 B U' L F' D' F' U2 B' U L
*3. *D R2 D L2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 B U2 F' D U2 L B2 D R D2
*4. *B R2 L D' F2 R2 U F' U' D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U L2
*5. *U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L B' F2 L2 U R2 D' F L F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 D2 F D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F U B2 R F L2 F2 U L' Rw2 R Fw' R2 Uw Fw2 D2 B F2 D' U2 Fw' F U' F U2 B2 L B Fw' F2 Rw' U B2
*2. *Fw2 D2 U Rw2 D' Uw B' R' U2 L Uw2 Rw B' Fw' R U' F' Uw' B Fw2 F' U2 L2 B Fw F2 D U' Rw2 D' L' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw F' Uw' F Uw U'
*3. *B' Fw L2 B2 L' U B D2 Uw2 L2 U L R2 B' Fw D2 B' Uw' R' U R2 Uw B F L B2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' U Fw' Rw' B F' R D2 Uw' R
*4. *Fw U2 F2 D Uw' U R' U' B2 F2 Rw R' U' L2 Rw2 F2 D2 L2 F Rw' R B R2 Uw U' B2 Rw2 Fw' L Uw2 L2 R' Uw' B D' F2 Rw2 Fw D' Uw2
*5. *R' Fw Rw2 F R2 Fw' R2 Fw Uw2 L' R' U R' F L Fw' D F2 R' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw R Fw U L2 D Rw' F L Rw' D Rw' B Fw L B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Dw' L2 Lw Dw' Uw' Lw' B' F2 L2 R' F2 L' Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw' D' Fw' Lw' Uw F2 Dw' U' F Rw' Uw Bw' R Dw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 F' Dw2 R' Dw L Bw Fw' F2 Lw' Rw' D Bw' Lw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 L F' L Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 F' D2 Fw
*2. *Fw F' U2 Lw' D' Uw Lw' Rw2 R Uw' Rw' B2 Bw F2 L Lw' D Dw' Uw' B2 Dw' R B' Rw' B Lw2 Uw' Bw F2 U2 R' B' Bw' Lw2 R2 D2 Lw Fw' L' U R B L2 Lw Dw2 F U2 L B Fw D2 R2 Dw' Uw' U' L' R B2 Bw R
*3. *F' Uw2 B2 D' Dw Rw2 D2 L Lw' Uw R Dw' Rw Bw Rw' B2 Bw2 F2 D2 Dw F2 Rw Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 F D' Rw2 Bw' L2 F2 L2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 U' B Uw2 L Lw' R2 Bw L2 R U B D' R' U Rw Dw' Fw D Bw' L2 Lw' R2 F L2
*4. *U' R' Dw2 Bw' D' Lw' B2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 L B Bw U2 Bw2 Uw' R' B Bw2 U' F' U Lw F2 Dw2 Fw' F2 Lw' D Lw' Uw' U L Lw2 Uw F2 Uw U Fw L2 B2 Bw' F2 L2 U2 L' Uw Fw2 U' B L Rw' B' D' Dw L Bw' L2 Uw
*5. *Rw2 D B Lw2 U L Dw B' L Lw R' B2 Fw D2 Rw Uw2 L2 F' L' R2 D2 R' Dw2 F2 Lw' D Bw2 L' R2 Uw' L2 D' B' Bw Uw B' Bw U' Bw2 U B' Fw' L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Bw D Uw2 U' Fw Lw2 B2 U B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' R2 B 3F2 3U2 3F2 2D2 2L 3R 2F2 D2 U2 2B 3F2 2D2 3F2 2D2 2B' 3F 2U' U R' F2 2D 2B' 2R2 3F' R' 2B 3F 3R2 2D 2F R2 D 2B 2L2 2B D 2D' 2U U2 L2 2D L 2B' 3R2 D2 2U 2L' 3R' R' 2D' L 2D 3U2 2F' 2R' R2 2D' 2B2 2L' 2F2 U' L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F'
*2. *B2 3U 3R2 U 3F2 D2 3R' D2 2B2 2F' D2 L D' R' 2B' 2U U R' 2F 2R2 2U 2L 2D 3U 2U2 3R2 3U2 2U' 2L R2 2F U2 L R2 U2 2F2 2U2 2L 3F' D2 2U2 U2 B2 D' 3U2 2U2 L 2B' 3U 2B2 2F2 L 3F' F2 2L' 2B2 3F U2 R2 2U2 2F2 3R2 2R D 3U2 R2 3U B2 2B2 F'
*3. *B2 2B2 2L2 2D2 2U' R' F2 2D' 2U' U F D 2D' 2U U2 B2 3F' 2F2 D2 3U2 2U U2 2B D 2U L' 2R' D' 3U' U' 3F2 2D 2U' F' D2 2L 2R 2B2 2L' 3R D B2 2D 2R' R' D2 L' 2R2 D' 2D' L2 3U B2 2D' 3U U' 2R 2F2 D2 2B2 3U2 2L2 F 2L B 2U2 F2 2D2 U L'
*4. *3U L' D2 B2 L2 2D' 2U' R B' 2L 2R' R' 2B' 2R' R2 D 3U2 3R2 2U' 2L B' L F' D' 2D' 3R2 2R' D B' 3F2 2F2 3U' 3R' 2U U2 R2 2B2 2F 3R2 D2 2L 2R2 R 2D 3R2 2F2 F2 R D 3F' 2F' F2 2R' 3U2 2R' D2 2R B2 U' B' F R' F' 2D 2U' 2R2 R D' 2D L'
*5. *2U' 3R B' 2D2 2U' U 3F F' 2R' 2D2 2U2 U2 R2 2B' 3F2 U F' 3R' U2 2L' 3R2 2F2 3U2 2B' L' 3R B 3U2 U2 3F 2U' 3F D2 2U 3F 2L' 2D' 3U2 2U' 2L' 2R2 U 2B R' 2U U 2B R' F' L 3R2 R2 2U B F' L' R' 2B' 2L' D 2U' R2 2B' F 2U2 2B' 2F2 3U F 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 B' 2U2 B R2 3F 2D' 3U U' R2 U' L' 2U2 3R 3U2 2B 2F' 3R 3D' R2 B' 2B 2F2 2U' B2 L' B2 D2 3D' 3B 3L' 2U 2B' D2 3F' D 3U' B' 2L R2 F R B F' D 2U B 2B2 D 2U2 2B2 2U' U' 2F' 3D' 2F2 2L2 3L' 2D2 B 2F' 2R B' 2D2 R2 D 2D 2U U 3L' D2 3L' R 3D2 U' 2L 3R2 2F F 3D2 3F D 3U2 B 3L 3R R2 2D 3U 3L' 2R' 2B' 2F U B2 2L2 3L R2 D' 2U
*2. *B' 2B U 2F' L' F2 3L' D' F' U2 3F2 2R' 2B 2D' 3R 2F' U 3R2 2R 2B 2L' 3U2 B 3D2 L' B 2R 2B' 3L2 2B 3B 2L' 2D' B 2B2 3F 2U' 2L' R2 2B2 U 2L2 U2 3B 3U B 2B 3F' L' 3B' F D 2D2 3F2 D' 3D' 2R' 3B2 2F' F' R2 3D' 2L D 2U 2B' 2U' 3B2 3F F2 2U2 F2 U 3B 3F2 D' 2D2 2U U' 2B2 3B 2F 3D' 2F2 D 3D2 3F' 2F U' B' 2B F' 2D 3L2 3B' 3F 3L' 2R' R' 2F
*3. *2D 2L 3U U 2B2 2R' R' U' 2L2 R' D' 3U 3B 2D2 R' 2U L2 3D' 3R D' 3R2 3D2 3U B' L' 2D2 3U 3F' 3U' B' 2B' 3U F2 L' F 3D 2U 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L 3B2 2D' 2U 2L 3L 3U 3R2 3F2 R B 2B' 3B 3U' 2U' 3B' 3U2 2B2 2F2 U F R2 2F L2 2L2 3U2 2U 3L 2F' 2U 2B 3B 2F' 2U 2L2 2F2 2L' R U' 2R2 D2 2D 3F' 2L2 2R U2 2L 3D 2R' 2U2 R 2U R2 2B' 3B' D2 B' 3F 2F2 F'
*4. *2D' 3D2 2R' F 2U B 2F2 D2 2D2 2U' F 3R' 2D2 F 2R' 3U' R 2B2 L' 3F' 3L 3U2 2L2 2D2 B2 L 3U2 2B 3D2 B 3B' 3L2 3R R U2 3L 3B2 L2 3R2 2D2 2U B2 U2 L 3R' 3F' 2U' B2 2U' 2L 3R 3B' F2 L2 3F2 F' 2L 3L 2R2 D 3R R' B2 L 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' 3F' R2 2B' 2F' F2 U' 2B2 F2 3L' D U2 2L 2U2 3R2 B 2L2 3D' U 2B L' 3L 2U' 3L2 F' 3D U' 2F2 R2 3F2 3L' 3F 2U'
*5. *3B' U2 F 2U' 2L R2 B' 3F2 F2 2L2 2D2 U' 2B' 2F 2L' D' 2D' L' 2D L2 2L 3L' B 3L' 3F 2D' B L' B2 2F 3R2 D 2R 2D2 L' 2L2 3U' L 3B' 2U2 3R 2U2 U' 3R' D U R' U2 R 3B' 2D2 3D 2U2 2L' B2 D2 2D2 3D' 3U2 3R R2 3B2 D2 3D' 2L D2 U 2B2 3D' 3B 3L R2 B 2B 2R' B2 R' 3D' 2U2 U 3L U 2L2 D2 3D 3U' L2 2D' 3L 3F 2F L2 2R R' 2D F 2R D 3F L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F2 U' F R2 U' F'
*2. *U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 F'
*3. *U F U' F2 U2 F' R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F L U R B R' U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D
*2. *D B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D F U B F2 D F' L R B' F'
*3. *D F U2 F2 U' R' L B' R F B2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 D B2 L2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 B' L D2 Fw U L Rw' F' R' D' Uw2 L2 F' R2 Uw R B L2 F Rw' R B2 F' L Uw' L2 F2 D' R U Rw' Uw' R' Uw2 Fw L F' Rw2 B'
*2. *Uw F' R2 Fw2 L F' U' F2 Rw' B' F' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F' D Uw2 B' Uw B F Uw2 F2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw D Fw Rw' R2 F L R2 Fw R' Fw2 Uw
*3. *Fw2 Rw R U B D2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 U L' F L2 F2 L' R Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw' L' U' B U L' B2 Fw D Uw U L' U2 Fw R' U L2 Uw' U2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Rw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 R2 B' F2 U2 B2 L2 Rw2 D Rw' Fw2 F2 U Lw2 Rw' B' Rw Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' Fw L2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 U Bw' R' Uw' Fw L Rw2 R2 D B2 Fw' F Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw U2 Bw2 L2 F' Uw
*2. *Fw F U B Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw' D' F2 D Uw F L D Rw2 D2 Fw F2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 Uw B' R Dw' L R2 F' L F2 L2 Lw' Fw' U' Fw D' B L2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 Fw' D U Rw2 R Fw2 D B2 Uw Lw2 U' L2 F2 Uw Bw D2 Dw' Uw2
*3. *F Rw' Dw Uw2 R2 D' Uw' Bw2 R' B2 Lw' Bw' F' Rw2 R Dw U2 Lw Rw' R2 U Lw2 U' Bw L' Fw2 R2 D Dw2 B2 Dw' R Bw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L Lw R' Dw U B Fw Lw Rw2 Bw Lw2 R2 Bw' L2 R D Lw B' R Bw2 Dw' Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3U 2B' 3F2 D' 3U2 2B 2F' 2D 2U2 2F 2U' U2 2R 2D 3U' B 3U F 3U' 2B2 L2 2D2 3F2 2R D2 B L' 2R' R' F2 3R2 U 2L 2B U2 L 2F2 2D2 3F2 2R2 R' 3F' 2R2 3F' 3R' 3U2 B' 2F2 2D' L2 2L2 D 2U' 2L2 2R' 2D' L' 3F 2U F L2 2D L2 2R' 2D' 2B' 2F 3U' 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2R2 D 3D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3F 2R D2 3D 3R D2 U2 F 3L 2U2 B2 3R 2D2 2R B2 F2 2U2 R2 B' F 2U' 2B 2R2 D 2D' 2U L2 2R 3B 3R2 2B' 2F F D 3F' 2R 3F 3L2 B2 3B F' U' L' F2 3R2 F 2L 2R' R' B' 3L' 3D' 2R2 R D' 3D 3U2 U2 2B2 3B 2D2 3D2 2U2 F 3L2 3R' 2R' 3U2 2F 3D 3U' 2U F D 3U2 2U 3L 3F' 3D' 2U' 3F 3U 2R2 F 3R2 D' R' 2D 3D' 3U2 3R2 R' 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D B' D2 B L D2 U' F U' F2 U'
*2. *U' B L' F' B' R' D F2 R B' U D F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 U
*3. *B' D F L2 U2 B' R2 D F' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2
*4. *F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 R2 U2 R U' F2 L B2 U B' L
*5. *L2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L' R D L' F' U' L2 B D'
*6. *D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R' D R2 B F' D B2 L F' L
*7. *R L2 U2 D R2 F D2 B2 L' F R F2 R' B2 L D2 R F2 B2 R D2
*8. *F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D B' F U F2 R B' L2 U' F' U'
*9. *D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' D' B U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U R2
*10. *L2 F2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L' F2 L R F U2 L2 U' R' U F' D L R2
*11. *U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D U R2 U' B F U F R' D2 R' F2 D2 R'
*12. *R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L F2 D B2 D' F D U F
*13. *L2 B2 R2 F D2 B D2 B' U2 B2 D' R B D F2 U' B F' L' U'
*14. *R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' B R2 F D' F D' B2 R
*15. *L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' B' L' U F R' U2 L' D' L'
*16. *B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 R' B' L' B2 D' U' L2 U2 R2 B' U2
*17. *D' R2 F' L' D2 F D L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 F2
*18. *F R2 B L U' D' F' R' U' R' U2 B L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2
*19. *D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 D' F R U F L' R U B'
*20. *F' B R B U2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 L2
*21. *U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 F2 L2 U' B' L U2 L D' F L2 B
*22. *L2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D U' B' R B R' F' U' F L2 U'
*23. *F2 U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L R2 U L2 F' R F' U B'
*24. *D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B R D' F' L2 D B L R
*25. *U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' R F2 U2 F D' U B' U B2 D'
*26. *B2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R F2 D' R2 D' L U' L
*27. *U2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R F' D' U R F D R2 B' L
*28. *U2 B L2 D2 F R2 B D2 F L2 D2 R U B2 D L' F' R2 F' D' U
*29. *B R2 D2 R' F' L F2 U2 D' L2 F U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2 B'
*30. *D2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F2 U R' F' D2 R' D L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' F' L D2 F' R2 B2 R' U' B D2 B R2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2
*2. *L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 D' L' U2 R' F' D' L B2 R' D L
*3. *B2 L' F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' B R2 D' R' F2 U' R U2 F
*4. *D' F' D' R B' L' U2 F U' D' F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2
*5. *R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F L' R U2 F L2 F D' L2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B D2 B2 D' F2 U' R U L2 B
*2. *L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' L2 F' D2 L B2 D' U' L D2
*3. *D2 U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 F U2 L2 B D' L B L' F' D2 L' D B D
*4. *B R2 B D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' U' F2 L2 R U' L D2 B' D
*5. *F2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R D2 U' F' D2 B' F R U' F' D L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R D2 L' U2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' F L' R' D L' D2 R F2
*2. *L2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L' U R' U' F D' U' F' R2 U'
*3. *L R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 U' B' L R D' L B F2 L
*4. *F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' R B R' U2 B D R' F U B2
*5. *F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R' F L2 B2 U L F' D2 L' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F U2 R2 F U R2 F U'
*3. *R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 F' L' F' U' L D' B2 L2 F U'
*4. *Rw2 Uw' F R2 F' D' B' Fw2 Rw D' R D' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 L Fw' D R U Fw' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 F Rw' D B' Fw2 D R Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw' D2 Fw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F U R' F2 U R F2 U'
*3. *B2 F2 D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B' L' B L2 D2 U F' L2 D' F' U
*4. *B Uw2 L B' D' Rw2 Uw Rw' R2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw L D' Rw F R' B2 Fw' F Uw F2 D2 Uw' U' Fw L' R2 B Fw2 U2 L' R' Uw U2 L U' Fw U
*5. *L D U Lw2 Dw' Bw Lw2 B Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U' R2 F Lw2 U Lw U2 F L R D L Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw R D L Uw2 R2 Uw Fw D2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 L' Rw R2 Uw' Lw Bw D2 Dw' Uw' Fw F' D' F2 Uw2 Rw D B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R' U' L' R L B R' l r' b u'
*2. *B' U B' L U R' U' B b u
*3. *L' R' L' U L' U' R l r' u
*4. *U' B' U B' L' R U' B' l' b
*5. *U R' B R' L U L R' l' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, 2)
*2. *(4, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
*3. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-4, 3)
*4. *(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (1, 0) /
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 6) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' U' L' R D' R U'
*2. *R' U' L D' U' D R
*3. *D' U L D' L R L R
*4. *D' R U L' U R U R' U'
*5. *L R' U D' U D R' D'


----------



## cubernya (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope I do as good this week as I did last.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 7, 2012)

*2x2x2:* (4.86), (10.07), 7.07, 8.12, 6.91 =* 7.37*

*3x3x3:* (16.50), 20.60, 20.58, (21.45), 20.22 = *20.47*

*3x3x3 OH:*35.67, DNF, (31.10), 42.36, 38.34 = *38.79*

I'm with flu :S


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 7, 2012)

Magic: 1.28, 1.34, 1.34, 1.46, 1.33


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 7, 2012)

FMC: 28 moves



Spoiler



Scramble: B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2

Solution: B D2 L2 F' U' F2 U' F' D' F U F' D R D' R' B' D R' B' D B2 R2 D B D' B' R

Explanation: 
2x2: B D2 L2 F' U' [email protected]
2x2x3: R D' R' B' D R' B' D
Pseudo F2L: B2 (R)
Leave 3 corners: (R) D B D' B' R 
Insert Comm.: F U' F' D' F U F' D at @ cancelling one move.

The R's in () combine to become R2 cancelling one move.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2012)

FMC: 42 moves. 



Spoiler



B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2

Cross: U F L R' D
F2L 1: U' B' U B2
F2L 2: U B' U2 R' F R F'
F2L 3: U L' U2 L U L' U' L 
F2L 4: B U B' U2 B U' B' U B U B'
OLL: F' r U R' U' L' U R


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 7, 2012)

3x3: 15.41, (18.45), (12.85), 16.38, 15.56 = 15.79
4x4: 59.90, 1:01.60, 54.13, (1:02.20), (49.17) = 58.54
5x5: (1:51.85), (2:04.23), 1:54.76, 1:54.55, 1:57.64 = 1:55.65
6x6: (3:26.24), 3:31.45, 3:37.78, (4:04.19), 3:47.68 = 3:38.97
7x7: 5:41.94, (5:09.63), (6:04.87), 5:17.67, 5:19.91 = 5:26.50
Megaminx: (1:32.29), 1:30.35, 1:32.04, (1:16.92), 1:27.90 = 1:30.09

Ehh. 4x4 PB single and avg.


----------



## mande (Feb 7, 2012)

2x2: (4.78), 5.35, 4.83, 6.30, (8.09) = 5.49

3x3: 15.69, 15.44, (18.55), 16.49, (13.65) = 15.87

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:13.50), (DNF(2:36.41)), (3:07.88) = 3:07.88

234 Relay: 1:47.26


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 7, 2012)

3BLD: (1:40.74), DNF(1:54.19), 1:45.75
3x3x3: (24.71), 17.13, 16.85, (16.75), 19.57

Every 3x3 solve ended with an A perm. Every. 

3MBLD: 2/2 6:36.93 [~3:13]


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

3x3: 10.90, 9.86, 12.34, 11.54, 10.81 = 11.08

3x3 BLD: DNF, 48.08, DNF = 48.08

4x4: 53.23, 52.83, 52.49, 58.08, 55.33 = 53.80
Crap. 5 OLL parities, one of them double parity


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 7, 2012)

2x2: 2.50, 2.81, 4.09, 2.75, 2.75 = 2.77
3x3: 9.83, 10.41, 9.24, 9.83, 9.34 = 9.67
4x4: 44.19, 39.87, 43.91, 44.25, 41.20 = 43.10
5x5: 1:09.85, 1:20.15, 1:26.87, 1:14.96, 1:19.15 = 1:18.09
6x6: 2:19.66, 2:30.15, 2:22.68, 2:33.33, 2:57.32 = 2:28.72
7x7: 4:35.82, 4:34.47, 4:24.89, 4:21.40, 4:36.36 = 4:31.73
2x2 BLD: 13.23+, 10.31+, DNF(9.71) = 10.31
3x3 BLD: 1:09.36, 1:02.39, DNF(54.39) = 1:02.39
4x4 BLD: 5:53.68, DNS, DNS = 5:53.68
5x5 BLD: 16:07.79, DNS, DNS = 16:07.79
Multi BLD: 5/6 (23:49)
3x3 OH: 19.18, 18.77, 17.40, 13.00, 21.36 = 18.45
2-4 relay: 59.80
2-5 relay: 2:30.81
Magic: 1.21, 1.18, 1.18, 1.18, 3.11+ = 1.19
Clock: 9.15, 8.30, 7.48, 10.37, 9.74 = 9.06
Megaminx: 51.28, 51.83, 48.96, 48.72, 47.92 = 49.65
Pyraminx: 5.64, 6.06, 4.42, 4.54, DNF(6.21) = 5.41
Square-1: 16.47, 19.97, 16.73, 19.87, 18.46 = 18.35

FMC: 33


Spoiler



Scramble: B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2
Solution: B2 R' U B' U' B2 D' F D' R2 D' R2 F2 R F R F2 R F U F' U' L R' F L' F' R F2 L F2 L' F' (33)

2x2x3: B2 R' U B' U' B2 D' F D' R2 D' (11)
F2L: R2 F2 R F R F2 R F U F' U' (22)
LL: L R' F L' F' R F2 L F2 L' F' (33)


----------



## irontwig (Feb 7, 2012)

FMC: 27 moves



Spoiler



B2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 L D L U' D2 L D2 B D B2 L B L2 U L' D2 F2 R B2 D B

B2 [Two pairs]

Switch to inverse:
B' D' B2 R' [2x2x2+pairs]

Switch back to normal:
D2 F' [Pseudo 2x2x3]
F' D2 F D2 L D L D [Pseudo F2L]
U' D L D2 B D B2 L B L2 U L' [LL (conj pure fat anti-Sune)]
D2 F2 R B2 D B [Undo pseudoness]


----------



## AndersB (Feb 7, 2012)

Master magic: 5.25, 5.54, 3.74, 4.39, 4.24 = 4.63 Awesome!!! PB single.


----------



## shubhayankabir (Feb 8, 2012)

2x2: (8.65), 7.18, 6.16, 6.40, (5.79) = 6.83

2x2 BLD: (4:40.07[3:25.38]), 3:59.27[2:34.34], (3:47.99[2:44.41]) = 3:47.99

3x3: (27.79), 35.17, 32.68+, 36.17, (41.14) = 34.59

3x3 OH: (1:45.01), 1:25.89, 1:23.34, (1:10.02), 1:33.65 = 1:27.63

3x3 BLD: (DNF(10:52.44)[5:36.51]), DNF(8:07.23)[5:33.41], (DNF(10:45.00)[6:12.32]) = 

DNF

4x4: (DNF(4:14.21)), 5:16.58, (4:08.55), 4:18.41, 4:33.10 = 4:42.70

234 Relay: 5:09.30


----------



## y235 (Feb 8, 2012)

*2x2x2:*
2.98, 6.47, 6.05, 6.20, 3.90


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 8, 2012)

*2x2:* 2.01, 2.18, 2.34, 2.50, 3.36= 2.34

 Some stupid easy scrambles though.

*3x3:*11.49, 12.06, 13.09, 10.94, 13.59= 12.21
*4x4:*1:11.61, 53.45, 1:09.42, 1:10.64, 59.18= 1:06.41

*3BLD:* 3:31.77, DNF(3:10.84), DNF(2:25.24)

First one was my first BLD success of the year. Second was scrambled and third was two flipped edges


----------



## mycube (Feb 8, 2012)

Fewest Moves: 43 HTM


Spoiler



B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2
inv: R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 D U´ F´ D2 R´ D B´ U´ R´ D2 B´ 

on inverse:
2x2x2: B U´ R D R´ B2 D´ F´ U
DXC: D L2 D B2

on normal:
F2L-Pair3: D F´ D´ F
F2L-Pair4: D L´ D2 L D2 L´ D L
Oll: R D F D´ F´ R´
Pll: L´ D2 L D L´ D2 R D´ L D R´ D2

Solution:
D F´ D´ F D L´ D2 L D2 L´ D L R D F D´ F´ R´ L´ D2 L D L´ D2 R D´ L D R´ D2 B2 D´ L2 D´ U´ F D B2 R D´ R´ U B´


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 9, 2012)

2x2: 18.23



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 15.23
Worst Time: 22.14

Best average of 5: 18.23
1-5 - (15.23) 20.25 18.25 16.19 (22.14)



3x3 2H: 45.54



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 5.08
Best Time: 39.18
Worst Time: 53.58

Best average of 5: 45.54
1-5 - 41.93 (53.58) 48.89 45.79 (39.18)



FMC: 68 moves (in HTM)



Spoiler



Inspection: y (White UP, Red Front)
Solution: D F U’ R’ L F U B U B’U’ R U R’ U’ F U’ F’U L U L’ U L U2 L’ U2 L U L’ R U’ R’ U2 F’ U’ F f R U R’ U’ f’ R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U2
6 Cross: D F U’ R’ L F
4 1st pair: U B U B’
8 2nd pair: U’ R U R’ U’ F U’ F’
12 3rd pair: U L U L’ U L U2 L’ U2 L U L’
7 4th pair: R U’ R’ U2 F’ U’ F
15 OLL: f R U R’ U’ f’ R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ (headlights)
16 PLL: U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U2 (U2 T-perm U2)
Total: 68 moves (HTM)


----------



## mycube (Feb 9, 2012)

2x2x2: (3.25) 3.55 (3.96) 3.90 3.65 = 3.70
comment: wow nice scrambles! 
3x3x3: (12.19) (14.06) 13.15 12.61 13.63 = 13.13
4x4x4: (58.78) (1:05.13) 1:05.00 1:04.47 1:01.56 = 1:03.68
5x5x5: 2:07.88 (1:47.22) 2:06.78 (2:11.43) 2:09.41 = 2:08.02
6x6x6: 3:58.52 3:57.09 (4:05.66) (3:56.72) 3:58.11 = 3:57.91
7x7x7: 6:23.02 6:25.33 (6:32.91) 6:20.71 (5:56.77) = 6:23.02
3x3x3 OH: 26.44 28.55 (20.36) 25.43 (47.40) = 26.81
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:28.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:38.69
Megaminx: (2:35.94) 2:46.59 2:39.31 (2:51.78) 2:39.36 = 2:41.75
Pyraminx: 9.96 14.09 (3.18) 12.59 (14.86) = 12.21
Match the Scramble: (1:34.80) 1:21.11 1:31.31 1:11.80 (1:00.90) = 1:21.41
comment: lol @ single.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 10, 2012)

2x2: (1.60), 3.16, (3.49), 2.97, 2.42=2.85
3x3: (7.95), (12.49), 9.21, 7.95, 9.06=8.74
4x4: (47.30), 40.07, 35.43, 41.61, (32.47)=39.03
5x5: (1:22.97), (1:09.82), 1:15.21, 1:15.76, 1:14.98=1:15.32
3x3oh: (13.48), 15.76, (16.87), 15.95, 14.23=15.31
6x6: 6.69, 6.38, (3.46), 6.58, (6.88)=6.55


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 10, 2012)

*2x2:* (4.51), 6.18, 7.03, 5.74, (7.37) = *6.32*
*3x3:* 12.78, 14.17, (12.60), (16.49), 14.45 = *13.80*
*4x4:* 1:04.51, (1:22.23), 1:00.03, 1:18.25, (57.24) = *1:07.60*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 16.02, DNF = *16.02* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:04.55 = *1:04.55*
_Comment: Lack of practice is evident._


----------



## mycube (Feb 10, 2012)

asiahyoo1997 said:


> 6x6: 6.69, 6.38, (3.46), 6.58, (6.88)=6.55


 
lol sure about this?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 10, 2012)

OH: 15.58, 16.17, 15.40, 17.01, 15.38 = 15.72


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 11, 2012)

Explanation for my solution :

FMC : *30 moves* AHH YES YESSS YESSSSSSSSS!



Spoiler



Scramble : B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2
Solution : F U L D F B2 U F2 U' B' F U L' B L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 U B L U2 L' U' B'

F U L D F U F2 . U' B F // 2x2x3 block with pair
U L' B * L // F2L-1
U B L U2 L' U' B' // Leave 3 corners and a twist

Insert at dot : F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U (8 moves cancel into 1)
Insert at asterisk : L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L (2 moves cancel into 1)

Awesome!!! PB by 3 moves!!! I found the skeleton in about 10 minutes, on my first try. The first insertion took another 10 minutes (luckily for me it was only 6 moves into the solution!), and then I spent another 35 minutes looking for an insertion for the last cycle. I think I check as thoroughly as possible, and there were NO ways to insert an 8-mover. I was kinda running out of time and I couldn't find a decent A9 insert so I just went with the first cancelling one I found. I'm really happy with this and as strange as it sounds, I'm kind of glad I didn't break 30 because I'm still too much of a noob for that.  This solution had a lot of luck but I won't say it was completely lucky


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 11, 2012)

3x3: 19.07, 19.43, 17.36, 17.89, 16.00 = *18.11*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Explanation for my solution :
> 
> FMC : *30 moves* AHH YES YESSS YESSSSSSSSS!


 
I should stop giving you tips...
This feels much better than inserting a 2-twist isn't it?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 11, 2012)

Still doing good on FMC 

Explanation (solve on the site itself)


Spoiler



B D2 R U B D' R D2 F U D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 // Scramble

B2 U' D2 L' D' F R U' D L' F B // F2L-1 (12/12)
y2 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' R U R' U2 // Leaves 3C (12/20)
[U, L D' L'] // L3C (8/32)

URF -> UFL -> RDF
WOB -> GYO -> WGO

3 moves cancel = 29 move solution

B2 U' D2 L' D' F R U' D L' F U' B U2 B' U2 B U' L U L' U' R D' R' U' R D R'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2012)

May I ask how you found that F2L-1?


----------



## jonlin (Feb 12, 2012)

*Results*

2x2: 3.13, 6.98, 5.99, 13.36, 6.81 Avg: 6.59
3x3: 20.87, 19.40, 27.58, 17.36, 19.48 Avg: 19.92
4x4: 1:39.64, 1:38.52, 2:00.46, 1:44.65, 1:31.61 Avg: 1:40.94
3x3 OH: 35.58, 54.69, 57.90, 45.90, 59.56 Avg: 52.83
3x3 with feet: 5:20.00, 4:02.07, 3:34.00, 4:23.31, 3:01.08 Avg: 3:59.79
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 49.99 Single: 49.99
Part 2 coming soon.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Still doing good on FMC
> 
> Explanation (solve on the site itself)
> 
> ...


 
(Like irontwig said) How on earth did you find that F2L-1? Maybe I'm just fueled by jealously because you knocked me out of the podium but that seems like a very difficult-to-find F2L-1.


----------



## Martial (Feb 12, 2012)

*3x3x3 :* 30.25 ; 36.28 ; 34.67 ; 39.21 ; 44.09
*3x3x3bld :* DNF ; DNF ; 1'50


----------



## Attila (Feb 12, 2012)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



U2 R2 B’ R B’ D2 R D2 F L’ F U2 F’ U F’ D’ R2 B F’ U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
U2 R2 B’ R B’ Guimond first step,
D2 R D2 Guimond second step, and 5 edges,
F L’ F U2 F’ U F’ all corners and 5 edges,
D’ R2 B F’ U2 R more 2 edges,
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 4 edges swap.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 12, 2012)

Man, solving edges and centres at the same time makes my brain hurt. Beautiful as always.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 12, 2012)

2x2x2: 6.76 - (6.92) - 4.69 - (4.21) - 4.80 = 5.42
3x3x3: 14.50 - (15.30) - (13.55) - 14.39 - 15.09 = 14.66
4x4x4: 1:05.15 - (1:05.52) - 1:02.49 - 1:00.66 - (58.95) = 1:02.77
5x5x5: (1:43.03) - 1:37.70 - 1:35.94 - (1:35.63) - 1:42.43 = 1:38.69
6x6x6: 2:56.60 - 2:56.43 - (2:50.75) - (2:59.61) - 2:59.53 = 2:57.52
7x7x7: 5:04.35 - (5:08.04) - (4:58.52) - 5:07.00 - 5:06.77 = 5:06.04
3x3x3OH: 29.34 - 29.61 - 29.36 - (29.64) - (23.94) = 29.44
2BLD: 45.36 - DNF - DNF = 45.36
3BLD: 3:26.18 - 3:14.26 - DNF = 3:14.26
MultiBLD: 2/2 in 7:03.36
2-4: 1:29.46
2-5: 3:20.56
Magic: (2.39) - 1.79 - 1.89 - (1.69) - 1.87 = 1.85
Master Magic: (2.72) - (2.78) - 2.75 - 2.77 - 2.77 = 2.76
Megaminx: (1:18.84) - 1:15.42 - 1:18.74 - (1:15.07) - 1:17.92 = 1:17.36
Pyraminx: 8.64 - 9.93 - (10.64) - (7.91) - 8.72 = 9.10
Clock: 19.90 - 17.55 - (22.10) - 18.34 - (17.26) = 18.60
Square-1: 1:15.46 - (1:32.26) - 1:06.16 - 1:19.37 - (59.90) = 1:13.66
Skewb: (6.63) - (12.45) - 8.79 - 7.37 - 8.03 = 8.06
FMC: 50 HTM


Spoiler



U F L R' D (5/5)
B L' B' U' L U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' (13/18)
U' L' U' R' U' R U' L U' F U F' U F R U' R' F' (18/36)
y' F R' F R' B R2 F2 L' U2 R L B' R' U (14/50)


----------



## jonlin (Feb 12, 2012)

*Part 2 of Results*

3BLD: DNF, 5:03.41, DNS (I didn't feel like doing another attempt.)
234 Relay: 2:04.15
Pyraminx:15.92, 18.93, 12.67, 9.74, 14.20 Avg: 14.26
Multi BLD: 1/2 17:13.31


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2012)

irontwig said:


> May I ask how you found that F2L-1?



theZcuber, I have to agree. You've turned in several suspicious-looking fewest moves solutions. I would like to see a more thorough explanation of your solves, beginning with an explanation of how you found this F2L - 1. I'm not sure we should count this solution until an explanation of how you found it is provided.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 13, 2012)

My podium appearances (just based off of Odder's site)

2nd in 2BLD
3rd in 5BLD
1st in MBLD
3rd in MTS
1st in Magic
3rd in Megaminx
3rd in Pyraminx
1st in Skewb

Red = first place
Blue = second place
Green = third place

Total: 3 gold, 1 silver, 4 bronze


----------



## jonlin (Feb 13, 2012)

Cube: FMC 47 HTM

x2 F U2 L2 B' D' B U' L' U' L U F' R U L F2 L' U' R2 U2 R U' R' B U' B' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U L F L' R U' R U


----------



## cubernya (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> theZcuber, I have to agree. You've turned in several suspicious-looking fewest moves solutions. I would like to see a more thorough explanation of your solves, beginning with an explanation of how you found this F2L - 1. I'm not sure we should count this solution until an explanation of how you found it is provided.


 
Explanation sent upon request.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2012)

My congratulations to Guus for his FMC solution. I'm impressed. 

Did you know the alg for last layer or did you find it during the solve? Thanks.

I DNF due to bad insertions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Explanation sent upon request.


 
Here's what you sent me, so everyone can see:


> So, after taking a second look, I came up with this. I remembered making lots of pairs, so this makes sense.
> B2 - pair (UR + URB)
> U' D2 - sets up edges + pair (FR + FDR)
> L' D' F R - sets up 2 pairs (UL + UFL) (UR + FDR, F' off))
> ...


Okay, so I saw the first three moves just fine - in fact, I'm pretty sure I spent quite a bit of time with that sequence myself. The part I don't understand is: how did you figure out the next 4 moves: L' D' F R? To me it looks like all those moves do is break up what you've already worked so hard to build. It seems like the pairs you create early on don't even help in your overall F2L - 1. So how did you come up with L' D' F R?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Here's what you sent me, so everyone can see:
> 
> Okay, so I saw the first three moves just fine - in fact, I'm pretty sure I spent quite a bit of time with that sequence myself. The part I don't understand is: how did you figure out the next 4 moves: L' D' F R? To me it looks like all those moves do is break up what you've already worked so hard to build. It seems like the pairs you create early on don't even help in your overall F2L - 1. So how did you come up with L' D' F R?


 
As stated in the PM, the notes have already been trashed, so I'm just going off of what I see.

From what I see, the L' D' F was probably intended to pair up UL + UFL, while it actually paired that up as well as the other pair. The R was to place edge in alignment and set the other pair to be inserted in the back 2x2x1


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 14, 2012)

I will only be doing main or no events (like this week) for the next few months, too busy. 
Of course, I won't stop practicing in general. It was nice getting 3rd in grand total last year!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 14, 2012)

Prelims: congrats Simon, Cuber952 and CuberMan

Just a little reminder, if you post results both here and at Odders site, please don't
use a username that differs only in case. (Like Xxxxx and xxxxx). It's confusing to 
me and the result calculation program.

*2x2x2*(45)

 2.34 Tao Yu
 2.55 CuberMan
 2.67 fazrulz
 2.77 SimonWestlund
 2.85 asiahyoo1997
 3.00 AustinReed
 3.25 Cuber952
 3.27 yoinneroid
 3.70 mycube
 4.10 masteranders1
 4.17 HampusHansson
 4.29 henrik
 4.37 theZcuber
 4.45 Jaycee
 4.80 Krag
 5.22 elimescube
 5.38 y235
 5.38 Yttrium
 5.42 MaeLSTRoM
 5.44 AndersB
 5.44 WTF2L?
 5.49 mande
 5.66 TheAria97
 5.87 rk960925
 5.95 Alcuber
 5.99 riley
 6.18 casarengga
 6.32 Zane_C
 6.35 pdilla
 6.55 Divineskulls
 6.58 shubhayankabir
 6.59 jonlin
 6.87 tozies24
 7.08 brandbest1
 7.30 janelle
 7.39 Schmidt
 7.99 FinnGamer
 8.06 ThomasJE
 8.14 RoboCopter87
 8.15 Mike Hughey
 8.67 Trondhat
 9.28 Jakube
 10.18 MichaelErskine
 18.46 hcfong
 19.71 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(55)

 8.25 fazrulz
 8.74 asiahyoo1997
 9.67 SimonWestlund
 10.94 Cuber952
 11.08 amostay2004
 11.69 CuberMan
 12.21 Tao Yu
 12.23 yoinneroid
 13.08 AustinReed
 13.13 mycube
 13.67 TheAria97
 13.80 Zane_C
 14.66 MaeLSTRoM
 14.72 riley
 15.08 henrik
 15.26 elimescube
 15.44 AndersB
 15.64 rk960925
 15.68 pdilla
 15.78 JianhanC
 15.87 mande
 16.24 theZcuber
 16.27 masteranders1
 16.66 janelle
 16.73 WTF2L?
 16.74 Yttrium
 17.19 Jakube
 17.34 tozies24
 17.85 AbstractAlg
 18.00 HampusHansson
 18.11 Ickenicke
 18.37 Kenneth Svendson
 18.48 Divineskulls
 19.35 Krag
 19.83 Jaycee
 19.92 jonlin
 20.37 Mike Hughey
 21.81 casarengga
 22.62 nickvu2
 22.89 brandbest1
 25.06 Alcuber
 25.82 RoboCopter87
 26.31 Moops
 26.91 Schmidt
 28.25 MichaelErskine
 28.45 Trondhat
 28.67 Tx789
 33.57 FinnGamer
 34.67 shubhayankabir
 34.83 ThomasJE
 36.72 Martial
 39.87 andyfreeman
 45.09 MatsBergsten
 45.54 DaveyCow
 46.19 hcfong
*4x4x4*(37)

 38.32 fazrulz
 39.04 asiahyoo1997
 41.76 Cuber952
 42.85 yoinneroid
 43.10 SimonWestlund
 47.16 CuberMan
 53.80 amostay2004
 58.54 JianhanC
 58.64 AustinReed
 58.90 Andrejon
 1:01.28 Jakube
 1:02.77 MaeLSTRoM
 1:03.68 mycube
 1:06.41 Tao Yu
 1:06.74 masteranders1
 1:07.60 Zane_C
 1:09.65 elimescube
 1:14.78 HampusHansson
 1:16.00 WTF2L?
 1:16.98 Yttrium
 1:23.61 rk960925
 1:24.53 Divineskulls
 1:27.56 Mike Hughey
 1:38.90 riley
 1:39.75 theZcuber
 1:40.35 brandbest1
 1:40.94 jonlin
 1:41.79 AndersB
 1:41.98 Krag
 1:56.81 nickvu2
 2:05.49 MichaelErskine
 2:16.02 Jaycee
 2:25.37 Schmidt
 2:38.50 MatsBergsten
 3:32.68 FinnGamer
 4:42.70 shubhayankabir
 DNF Moops
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:09.05 fazrulz
 1:15.32 asiahyoo1997
 1:18.09 SimonWestlund
 1:28.26 Cuber952
 1:35.34 yoinneroid
 1:36.95 CuberMan
 1:38.69 MaeLSTRoM
 1:47.27 elimescube
 1:55.65 JianhanC
 2:00.95 Jakube
 2:05.23 AustinReed
 2:08.02 mycube
 2:27.71 Yttrium
 2:32.62 WTF2L?
 2:34.30 Divineskulls
 2:40.42 Mike Hughey
 2:44.75 HampusHansson
 2:48.44 AndersB
 2:55.35 rk960925
 3:04.70 theZcuber
 3:31.52 Moops
 3:41.16 MichaelErskine
 5:16.44 MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*6x6x6*(17)

 2:14.06 fazrulz
 2:28.72 SimonWestlund
 2:44.93 Cuber952
 2:57.52 MaeLSTRoM
 3:38.97 JianhanC
 3:57.91 mycube
 3:58.50 Jakube
 4:26.85 okayama
 4:31.38 Mike Hughey
 4:55.13 Yttrium
 5:57.51 AndersB
 6:10.86 Divineskulls
 6:50.28 Tx789
 6:55.00 asiahyoo1997
 7:44.46 MichaelErskine
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF HampusHansson
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:21.21 Cuber952
 4:31.73 SimonWestlund
 5:06.04 MaeLSTRoM
 5:26.51 JianhanC
 5:56.90 Jakube
 6:23.02 mycube
 6:43.99 Mike Hughey
 8:07.00 Yttrium
 9:04.24 AndersB
 DNF nickvu2
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 14.49 TheAria97
 15.31 asiahyoo1997
 15.72 a small kitten
 16.85 fazrulz
 18.45 SimonWestlund
 19.23 CuberMan
 19.25 Cuber952
 25.46 Jakube
 26.27 henrik
 26.81 mycube
 28.51 AustinReed
 28.69 WTF2L?
 28.97 janelle
 29.44 MaeLSTRoM
 29.73 masteranders1
 30.55 HampusHansson
 30.58 Divineskulls
 30.67 AndersB
 33.27 casarengga
 33.65 Yttrium
 36.83 rk960925
 39.07 theZcuber
 41.43 Jaycee
 43.71 Mike Hughey
 48.89 Kenneth Svendson
 52.83 jonlin
 1:01.74 Alcuber
 1:02.61 MichaelErskine
 1:06.85 Moops
 1:27.63 shubhayankabir
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 42.90 henrik
 1:31.72 Mike Hughey
 2:08.20 CuberMan
 2:11.41 Cuber952
 2:17.98 theZcuber
 2:50.41 casarengga
 2:53.39 AndersB
 3:59.79 jonlin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 8.18 fazrulz
 9.99 theZcuber
 10.31 SimonWestlund
 12.03 AustinReed
 16.02 Zane_C
 21.11 Mike Hughey
 22.54 MatsBergsten
 23.45 Cuber952
 27.38 Jakube
 27.60 CuberMan
 32.89 Jaycee
 40.27 HampusHansson
 43.78 Divineskulls
 44.90 riley
 45.36 MaeLSTRoM
 49.99 jonlin
 54.37 yoinneroid
 56.87 AndersB
 3:47.99 shubhayankabir
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(29)

 48.08 amostay2004
 1:02.39 SimonWestlund
 1:04.55 Zane_C
 1:09.74 Jakube
 1:25.94 Mike Hughey
 1:40.74 AbstractAlg
 1:43.87 CuberMan
 1:50.05 yoinneroid
 1:50.59 Moops
 1:50.99 Martial
 1:55.34 yash_998
 1:56.78 Cuber952
 2:05.58 MatsBergsten
 2:09.68 WTF2L?
 2:16.68 henrik
 2:24.17 Jaycee
 2:58.37 riley
 3:03.41 nickvu2
 3:07.88 mande
 3:14.26 MaeLSTRoM
 3:15.35 Krag
 3:31.77 Tao Yu
 3:53.84 theZcuber
 4:03.64 HampusHansson
 4:07.00 AndersB
 5:03.41 jonlin
 DNF okayama
 DNF Divineskulls
 DNF shubhayankabir
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 4:38.01 Jakube
 5:34.41 Mike Hughey
 5:53.68 SimonWestlund
 7:05.19 MatsBergsten
11:40.03 Cuber952
13:26.40 yoinneroid
14:54.10 theZcuber
15:17.08 CuberMan
 DNF WTF2L?
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:13.44 Mike Hughey
15:27.38 MatsBergsten
16:07.79 SimonWestlund
19:39.76 theZcuber
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

41:42.30 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(16)

5/6 (23:49)  SimonWestlund
4/4 (34:37)  theZcuber
5/6 (36:51)  Moops
3/3 ( 8:05)  Mike Hughey
4/5 ( 9:52)  Jakube
2/2 ( 6:36)  AbstractAlg
2/2 ( 6:59)  CuberMan
2/2 ( 7:03)  MaeLSTRoM
2/2 (12:40)  Jaycee
2/3 (13:45)  Cuber952
1/2 (13:13)  riley
1/2 (15:19)  AndersB
1/2 (17:13)  jonlin
5/10 (48:02)  MatsBergsten
3/6 (49:00)  yoinneroid
3/6 (60:00)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:09.33 Mike Hughey
 1:21.41 mycube
 1:30.15 Cuber952
 1:41.27 Jakube
 1:42.41 theZcuber
 1:45.19 AndersB
 2:06.11 Jaycee
 2:19.66 CuberMan
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 54.19 fazrulz
 59.80 SimonWestlund
 1:02.34 Cuber952
 1:05.85 CuberMan
 1:24.17 Jakube
 1:25.27 AustinReed
 1:28.06 mycube
 1:29.46 MaeLSTRoM
 1:35.56 WTF2L?
 1:35.70 Divineskulls
 1:47.26 mande
 1:51.59 rk960925
 1:54.81 Jaycee
 1:55.69 Yttrium
 2:00.30 riley
 2:04.15 jonlin
 2:07.80 Mike Hughey
 2:08.19 AndersB
 2:10.83 HampusHansson
 2:38.22 MichaelErskine
 2:58.39 theZcuber
 3:15.58 Schmidt
 5:09.30 shubhayankabir
 5:09.44 FinnGamer
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 1:57.31 fazrulz
 2:30.81 SimonWestlund
 2:45.67 Cuber952
 2:58.38 CuberMan
 3:20.56 MaeLSTRoM
 3:26.64 Jakube
 3:38.69 mycube
 3:44.44 AustinReed
 4:11.57 WTF2L?
 4:25.89 Divineskulls
 4:39.47 Mike Hughey
 4:42.46 Yttrium
 5:06.85 theZcuber
 5:08.32 AndersB
 5:17.64 riley
 6:57.94 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(10)

 0.84 theZcuber
 1.06 Divineskulls
 1.19 SimonWestlund
 1.34 Yttrium
 1.37 Cuber952
 1.61 brandbest1
 1.77 HampusHansson
 1.85 MaeLSTRoM
 1.99 riley
 2.05 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.76 MaeLSTRoM
 3.44 Divineskulls
 3.49 Cuber952
 3.60 Yttrium
 3.64 brandbest1
 3.79 Mike Hughey
 3.88 theZcuber
 4.63 AndersB
 6.03 riley
 6.53 CuberMan
*Skewb*(10)

 8.06 MaeLSTRoM
 8.38 theZcuber
 8.87 Odder
 14.89 HampusHansson
 17.32 AustinReed
 18.21 henrik
 19.71 Mike Hughey
 21.34 Cuber952
 22.97 AndersB
 34.62 riley
*Clock*(14)

 6.90 nathanajah
 9.06 SimonWestlund
 9.19 HampusHansson
 11.89 Cuber952
 13.80 henrik
 13.97 Yttrium
 14.22 Mike Hughey
 15.19 CuberMan
 16.91 theZcuber
 18.60 MaeLSTRoM
 19.40 MichaelErskine
 24.58 nickvu2
 26.92 okayama
 34.84 casarengga
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.80 Odder
 4.89 Cuber952
 5.01 theZcuber
 5.10 WTF2L?
 5.41 SimonWestlund
 6.87 CuberMan
 7.46 AustinReed
 7.68 Alcuber
 9.10 MaeLSTRoM
 11.43 henrik
 12.21 mycube
 13.89 okayama
 14.12 janelle
 14.26 jonlin
 15.10 AndersB
 15.90 rk960925
 16.29 Mike Hughey
 16.91 brandbest1
 17.59 Yttrium
 18.43 Schmidt
 19.16 riley
 20.52 FinnGamer
 26.47 MichaelErskine
*Megaminx*(14)

 49.65 SimonWestlund
 1:17.36 MaeLSTRoM
 1:26.66 Cuber952
 1:30.10 JianhanC
 2:11.66 CuberMan
 2:23.75 AustinReed
 2:28.45 theZcuber
 2:28.68 AndersB
 2:41.75 mycube
 2:47.15 Yttrium
 2:55.47 Divineskulls
 3:01.52 Mike Hughey
 4:37.97 MichaelErskine
 4:47.51 brandbest1
*Square-1*(13)

 16.01 nathanajah
 18.35 SimonWestlund
 20.93 Cuber952
 27.76 henrik
 38.91 Mike Hughey
 40.16 janelle
 40.66 Yttrium
 46.31 theZcuber
 1:02.93 brandbest1
 1:13.66 MaeLSTRoM
 1:40.75 MichaelErskine
 1:42.42 Schmidt
 1:43.22 AndersB
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

24 guusrs
27 Attila
27 irontwig
28 Cuber952
29 theZcuber
30 Jaycee
33 SimonWestlund
34 CuberMan
34 Mike Hughey
41 Krag
42 Rubiks560
43 mycube
50 MaeLSTRoM
57 AustinReed
58 y235
68 DaveyCow
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

487 SimonWestlund
467 Cuber952
376 CuberMan
348 MaeLSTRoM
341 Mike Hughey
325 theZcuber
295 fazrulz
291 Jakube
275 mycube
274 AustinReed
225 AndersB
217 yoinneroid
216 Yttrium
211 asiahyoo1997
203 WTF2L?
187 HampusHansson
186 henrik
181 Divineskulls
169 Jaycee
156 riley
149 MatsBergsten
144 Zane_C
142 JianhanC
140 Tao Yu
136 rk960925
123 amostay2004
122 elimescube
121 masteranders1
119 jonlin
107 TheAria97
103 Krag
96 mande
95 janelle
91 Moops
90 brandbest1
87 MichaelErskine
77 AbstractAlg
68 casarengga
67 Alcuber
64 okayama
62 nickvu2
59 pdilla
57 Schmidt
53 shubhayankabir
46 tozies24
44 y235
37 Kenneth Svendson
36 FinnGamer
34 Odder
33 Martial
33 nathanajah
32 a small kitten
32 Andrejon
28 Ickenicke
27 guusrs
26 irontwig
26 Attila
26 RoboCopter87
24 yash_998
23 Tx789
20 Trondhat
19 ThomasJE
17 Rubiks560
17 DaveyCow
8 hcfong
7 andyfreeman


----------



## Carrot (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm terrible at skewb


----------



## guusrs (Feb 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> My congratulations to Guus for his FMC solution. I'm impressed.
> 
> Did you know the alg for last layer or did you find it during the solve? Thanks.
> 
> I DNF due to bad insertions.


 
Hi Pyjam,

I knew the alg, like all other LL-algs up to 10 moves.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done Guus. Pyjam: that alg is a conjugated three pair cycle, so it can be worked out. I feel a bit stupid that missed that F2L, but I'm okay with 27.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2012)

guusrs said:


> I knew the alg, like all other LL-algs up to 10 moves.


Thanks.

May I ask you why after B2, you decide to switch to the reverse scramble? I would like to learn. Thanks.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, it's just "Two pairs in one move is a nice start, but I can't see anything really nice after that, maybe it'll better on the inverse".


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 14, 2012)

Where are my blindfold results? D:


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 14, 2012)

Yay top 20 overall


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 14, 2012)

First time podium for the overall contest, yay


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 14, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Where are my blindfold results? D:



They got lost because of too short event names, try 3x3BLD and Multi instead.
I renamed them and added those to the results.


----------



## Martial (Feb 14, 2012)

my 333bf results are not mentionned too


----------



## guusrs (Feb 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Thanks.
> 
> May I ask you why after B2, you decide to switch to the reverse scramble? I would like to learn. Thanks.


 
I didn't until blockbuilding on the normal scramble starting with B2 wasn't satisfactory for me and then I decided to switch to the inverse scramble.


----------

